# Bertram 31



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Looking at maybe goin in with a partner on a bertram 31. Have a few questions. What are yall opinions of older boat (mid 70s) with total refit/repower 5yrs old. Looking for one with twin diesels. Ive heard they get 2.0-2.5 mpg. Is this true? If so fuel savings is almost worth ot alone.

Biggest question is how do they ride? Wet?dry?sturdy? Whats comfortable/doable sea wise?3-4? How fishable are they? Going from a 29cc ox66 so fuel economy is very appealing. What is the difference in handling at the dock and offshore compared to a cc/outboard?


----------



## rmiller4292 (Oct 17, 2009)

The best advice I can give is to get a professional survey on both the hull and engines. An unforeseen problem on a boat that age can break the bank! (At least my bank!). Good luck!


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a direct answer to your questions, but be sure and check out Bertram31.com

BTW, I have a 42. Rides awesome; cuts chop nicely, handles heavy seas excellently, overall cushy ride. And I believe the 31 and 42 have same 22 degree deadrise, front to back.


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

My cousin has one with twin diesels and he said it gets 2mpg. I heard they have a 1 in thick fiberglass hull and pretty much bullet proof. I love all the rear deck space too. I would love to have one but can't afford a slip for one right now.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Survey is a for sure thing. For what i pay for boat loan, storage, insurance, and a bunch of fuel. With better economy, got a place to dock for free and added comfort ot seems like a no brainer. Still have to find one and get the figures to make sense. Then....to sell mine.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Jan 14, 2012)

Twin diesels on anything make maneuvering a breeze.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Twin diesels on anything make maneuvering a breeze.


Whats easier about it. Im not familiar with inboards.


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sure some former owners can offer comment, but have heard they can be pretty wet. Great looking and believe built like tanks. Have had a couple of friends that owned them. Good luck in your research...


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

beantownwhaler said:


> Whats easier about it. Im not familiar with inboards.


Differential thrust. You can spin them 360 degrees on their axis


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a buddy about to sell a 32' Bert he keeps it at Harborwalk


----------



## Seawolf35 (May 31, 2013)

Great boat. It will run wet with our Texas short period waves. Quick haul it to check for blisters as part of your survey.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

rippin lips said:


> I have a buddy about to sell a 32' Bert he keeps it at Harborwalk


Got any pics? Price? Pm me


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm on nights. I'll call him tomorrow when I get up get details. He is a diesel mech. I know the motors are like brand new. He is very meticulous about everything. He just doesn't take it out. Man I don't think he ever has. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

I will! Do you know the yr?


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Tropic Star runs 31's Calm water . Wet boat without enclosure. Lots have fished them off Texas coast in past. Big cockpit, tiny cabin for storing gear mostly. Bridge is forward but if you pick your days it is a good boat...just get a good survey. Needs a full enclosure. Room for 2 on bridge. 33 Blackfin probably a better ride and layout but there are people out there that worship 31 Berts. Usually one or two redone ones on market. I'm amazed at what some go for.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

-You'll need scuba gear to run it on the Texas coast on most of the days. They're wet boats in Texas waters. 
-Engines- 4bt Cummins are the most desirable power in my opinion followed by Yanmar. 
-Lots of cockpit space. While the driver may be soaked the cockpit yields a stable and drier fishing platform. 
-They aren't speed demons. 
-Hull survey and engine survey are a must. Check the wiring. Check the plumbing. Check for rot. 

If buying a small sportfish for the Texas coast I recommend a 29' or 32' Blackfin with 6bt Cummins over the 31' Bert. A 33' or 35' Bert would be better than the 31'. 
Out of all the boats I mentioned, the 31' definitely looks the most sexy while sitting, trolling, and running on a calm day (2 ft or less). The boats I mentioned will also take more abuse than most men running them. 
Check out the bow flare out out of all the boats I mentioned. You'll see why the 29' Blackfin is desirable. 
These are my opinions. I owned a 29' Blackfin for 3 years in Texas and I have had time on all the other boats I mentioned in Texas chop. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

have fished them many times-rough, wet ride-will get through any conditions-great fishing platform-suggest you test ride-would probably not want one for Texas/Gulf fishing


----------



## king_bullet (Mar 20, 2013)

We need a budget!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

2nmpg would be optimistic. I would figure 1.6 or so, all in, depending on the power and how its loaded. 

Ideal power would be Cummins 5.9's. Next would be mechanical 6 cylinder Yanmars. Yanmar 4 bangers are nice, but definitely a third choice. 

Small cabin, huge cockpit, small flybridge. Great headseas boat and running down swell coming home. Excellent on the troll, but rock and roll on the drift. If you run it hard is nasty conditions, it will be wet. Low gunnel height so easy to handle fish boatside. 

Unless it has been de-done, there are no fish boxes or live wells. Zero. So, coolers on the deck. 

4's on a 5 or 6 second period are miserable in almost anything this side of 50 feet. The idea that you are going to run at high cruise into square or semi square honest 3's or 4's is a pipe dream. The hull will take it, but it will slam.


----------



## Capt Buff (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm running a 1971 31 Bertram which has been totally rebuilt including 6 new cylinder Yanamars with about 400 hours. It is a very solid boat but a little wet in normal Texas off shore conditions. I average about 1.5 MPG overall on an off shore trip. We have an air conditioned small cabin with a stand up head, a table and and two V berths and its nice to be able to get out of the heat and weather. Its not a fast boat....22 knots or so at normal cruise but it doesn't beat us up either. We buy diesel at the shrimp boat diesel dock (currently $1.8 a gallon) so the boat is very economical to run. I have owned and fished several center console off shore boats and I much prefer this boat for ride and comfort.


----------



## mo fishing (Dec 18, 2013)

X3 on a full survey and at least a partial separate engine survey
An older twin diesel boat requires a lot lot of up keep to keep it in "off shore ready condition" You may like the ride and solid feel a lot better but I am guessing you won't end up going out in much rougher conditions than you already go out in your CC.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

I fished on a buddies 31 quite a bit so no ownership experience but - is a head sea boat of the highest order and yes can be wet but a set of spray rails will address that. There is an old adage of get there on a Bert but fish on a Hatt - let's just say you will develop some sea legs in a beam sea. And contrary to popular folklore they are not particularly overbuilt, in fact a 320 Luhrs is a beefier hull in all respects but in a snotty sea I'll take the Bert 11 out of 10 times.

315 Yanmars or 315/330 Cummins are popular for power and both move the boat well but 2.5 MPG or anywhere near it ain't happening.


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

The Bert 31 has a cult-like following and there is obviously a reason for it. As has been mentioned it is not necessarily the best fit for our fishing conditions. From an aesthetics aspect I think the Bert 28 and BF 29 are both "better looking" boats and coincidentally, in my experience, are both better suited to the GoM.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

X2 on "... not particularly overbuilt." 

Have done all manner of bottom work, thru hull work on my 42. Bottom glass is ~1/2 to 5/8" thick. Which is still thick but not ridiculously so. 

Strikes me that the strength comes from all the plywood bulkheads, cross members and whatnot. Bertrams are just well built overall.


----------



## RAZZ33 (Dec 21, 2010)

Had a 31 Bertram a few years ago...great fishing boat..
little wet but not bad at all...mine had 330 cummins...cruise was 26 knots
WOT was 32 knots...try to buy one that is allready redone with cummins
or yanmars..I would go with the 240 hp four cylinder motors..plenty of power..
redoing one takes alot of time and money...
they is one donw from me in port aransas for like $70K that is redone with yanmars...
Bill


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

Spend an extra $36,000 and install a seakeeper 5! That 31 hull was built to rock and roll a seakeeper gryo is a smart investment that will add to th resale value of the boat!!


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

rodsnscrews said:


> Spend an extra $36,000 and install a seakeeper 5! That 31 hull was built to rock and roll a seakeeper gryo is a smart investment that will add to th resale value of the boat!!


Say what? I've seen some gorgeous 31's just north of $100. Not sure you'd recoup that kind of cash on resale. With that logic you'd be better off buying 2 boats. One to ride in one to fish in.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Bertram 33, I ran accross Galv Bay on a moderate day at 20-Knots and never noticed a bumb. I've been offshore in it many times and not one complaint from me on the ride, very smooth.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> Spend an extra $36,000 and install a seakeeper 5! That 31 hull was built to rock and roll a seakeeper gryo is a smart investment that will add to th resale value of the boat!!


$36k is just the unit. I was quoted as high as $75,000 with install. $55k - $75k was the range. SeaKeeper will be on my boat Wednesday for final bid. It is indeed money well spent. They are amazing.


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

cabollero said:


> say what? ...with that logic you'd be better off buying 2 boats. One to ride in one to fish in.


x2. Lol.


----------



## beantownwhaler (Jun 17, 2012)

I saw one on fox yachts refit in '10 repowered in '06. 989hrs. Im new to these deisels. Is that a low or high number ir hours? It just doesnt have pics of inside. Im curios why they dont have. Anyone seen the boat? Buena vida the name


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Pm sent.


----------



## sylvan (Dec 26, 2007)

I had one for 10 years and I am one of those "cult" guys from previous posts.
I designed my lobsterboat build with the deck height of the '31 I had,

Efficient with diesels, it is kinda wet but a tough fishing machine. Some have a problem with the engine bulkhead glass pulling away from the hull- have it checked. The one thing I would absolutely change are the rudders...or at least add on to them. They are REALLY small and you are lucky to do 5 kts on one engine .... the boat just turns in circles on one engine. It is a true deep v boat and rides well in a head sea. I still have warm fuzzys thinking about it.
The guy who bought it, took it to the west coast of Mexico

PM sent


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

guy I know ses his is just not quite as wet as a submarine...
but they are cool as a 57chev...
lotsa room back there, too..


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry about the brain Fart. It was a Hatt.


----------



## spinalizer (Oct 1, 2013)

*boat survey a must*

if u want someone to go threw your boat w a fine tooth comb call Gus w south texas marine survey 2816849223 he loves boats owned all sorts of boat an he will get her done!!!!!!


----------



## porta1 (Sep 28, 2015)

31's are awesome boats if you really love to fish...wet yes, but solid and well laid out for fishing and even diving...I've got one for sale since the wife wants a 37 bertram


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

John the fisherman said:


> My cousin has one with twin diesels and he said it gets 2mpg. I heard they have a 1 in thick fiberglass hull and pretty much bullet proof. I love all the rear deck space too. I would love to have one but can't afford a slip for one right now.


i just restored a pair of 31's for customers. Very very stable boats in rough seas because of the deep V in the back. Just because it has a pair of diesels in it doesn't make it economical. One of the boats I restored had a pair of cats that were 350hp, and the boat hauled butt but burned a ton of fuel, maybe 1.5 mpg, the other boat had twin cummins 6BT 210's and ran about 23 knots but got around 2.5 mpg. The 210's also had 18K hours on them and they were still running, the cat's (3206 I think was the number) we had to redo and they only had 5K hours but lots of blowby.

Also, the hull wasn't 1 inch, maybe in the corners, but not in the middle. It was around 5/8. But very nice boats. Both boats that we redid had rotten floors, and all sorts of rotten plywood on the inside, so be careful with what you buy!  One refit we did (the one below) ran up to around 50K, so it can get expensive. But the owner of that really went crazy and had things chromed by Harley and everything was really nice when we finished. I didn't shoot a finished pic, but here's the boat mid build and you can see we took out the front window:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

rippin lips said:


> I have a buddy about to sell a 32' Bert he keeps it at Harborwalk


No such animal.

25, 28, 31, 33, 35, 37, 38, etc

Unless they made a 32 near the end of the companies existence I have never heard of a 32.

I had a 31 and a 33 sptfish. Maybe you are thinking of a 32 Blackfin?


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Yea I corrected myself read above it was a hatt not a Bert said I had a brain fart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I had a 32 black fin myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Go the Bertram 31 forum if you want details of typical burn for all sorts of engines. In summary, they have a decent sample size of folks that have been operating this hull with all the major power plants. 

What you will find is, based upon the loaded weight and the tower/enclosure, basically no one is getting 2.5 mpg out of cummins 210's at cruise. If you slow boat, or if you run out 12 miles, troll for 8 hours, and then run home, sure you can hit 2.5. But, if you are making 60 mile plus runs at cruise, you will not get anything close to that unless you include the hours trolling. 

Additionally, the burn charts are available. At 2300-2350, a cummins 210 will burn around 8 gallons at hour, give or take. Times 2 that's 16. Your cruise in a Bert 31 (depending on weight/tower) will be 23 to 25. That's 1.5 to 1.6 nmpg, give or take.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Go the Bertram 31 forum if you want details of typical burn for all sorts of engines. In summary, they have a decent sample size of folks that have been operating this hull with all the major power plants.
> 
> What you will find is, based upon the loaded weight and the tower/enclosure, basically no one is getting 2.5 mpg out of cummins 210's at cruise. If you slow boat, or if you run out 12 miles, troll for 8 hours, and then run home, sure you can hit 2.5. But, if you are making 60 mile plus runs at cruise, you will not get anything close to that unless you include the hours trolling.
> 
> Additionally, the burn charts are available. At 2300-2350, a cummins 210 will burn around 8 gallons at hour, give or take. Times 2 that's 16. Your cruise in a Bert 31 (depending on weight/tower) will be 23 to 25. That's 1.5 to 1.6 nmpg, give or take.


Yeah, that's pretty accurate, I meant 2.5 gallon overall with trolling but i guess that wasn't what he was asking. FWIW you can see he burn numbers on the 210 here:
http://www.sbmar.com/Engines/PDF/6BT/6BT 210 Power Curve- Nov 00.pdf


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a pic of the bow flare on the 29 Blackfin


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

And another with 13 wahoo. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

yep I just got out whataburgered!


----------

